# HP nx9420 - temperature sensors

## lukjel_op

Hi!

I'v got HP nx9420 and I want to know temperature of my cpu and gpu. Can Anyone tell me - which sensor it is?

I see sensros in ACPI from TZ0 up to TZ5 and these names says me nothing...

REg.

-l.Last edited by lukjel_op on Mon Aug 21, 2006 1:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentree

```
acpi -t
```

usually gives you the cpu temp. cf Z*

----------

## lukjel_op

Right... but this is what I've got:

```

acpi -t

     Thermal 1: ok, 25.0 degrees C

     Thermal 2: ok, 35.0 degrees C

     Thermal 3: active[4], 58.0 degrees C

     Thermal 4: ok, 38.0 degrees C

     Thermal 5: ok, 33.0 degrees C

     Thermal 6: ok, 40.0 degrees C

```

I want to know what is themal 1, thermal 2, etc.

Which one is CPU, GPU, memmory, etc.

Some ideas?

-l

----------

## Gentree

acpi -t

usually gives you the cpu temp. cf Z*

----------

## lukjel_op

Do I have 6 cpus?  :Smile: 

I suppose only one thermal zone is CPU - others are RAM, GPU, motherboard, etc. and I don't know which zone is what.

Anyone knows?

REg.

-l.

----------

## Gentree

seems a fair guess t3 is cpu. you could try burnBX burnMMX from cpuburn suite of  tools (with due precautions of couse) .

failing all other ideas you could always ask the manufacturer: HP or ASUS (I think that's the mobo on those things) 

Asus probably more likely to help.

 :Cool: 

----------

